# Newhaven tugs



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm doing some research on the various tugs that have served Newhaven in the past 100 years or so. Much of the info I need is to hand at Newhaven Museum, but I'm wondering if anyone on here has any photos or info on the following tugs. You may have things that the museum doesn't!

Tipper (a paddler)
Alert
Richmere
Foremost 22
Tidworth

Thanks
Andy


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

RICHMERE
ON 145228 48grt 59.3 x 14.7 x 6.7ft
blt 1917 George Brown & Co, Greenock (Yd 96)
C2cy 13nhp 100ihp Gauldie, Gillespie

1917 War Office, Inland Water Transport Directorate as HS 62
191. renamed HT 11
1921 Port of Queenborough Development Co Ltd, London as RICHMERE
1923 James Dredging, Towage & Transport Co Ltd, London
1923 The Newhaven Harbour Co, London
1926 Southern Railway Co, London
1947 British Transport Commission
1948 Thomas Littler, Wallasey
1949 Westminster Dredging Co Ltd, London as W D COOT
1954 scrapped


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Re RICHMERE, I thought that I had a photo as WD COOT, but cannot find it. 

This profile drawing, horribly recopied and patched some 20 years ago, gives some idea of her appearance. Suspect originated with a George Brown GA drawing.

There is a photo of tug RICHMERE shown damaged after sinking in the harbour whilst assisting the ferry DIEPPE in 1924 on TugTalk in 2004. Looks like a scan from a publication.


David


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

FOREMOST 22

Built 1924 by J Meyers Shipbuilding Co., Zalt-Bommel, Holland. Screw Tug. L100.4'. B27.2'. D12.2'. 195grt. 110nhp 900ihp 3cylTE 15"x25"x40" 27" stroke steam engine by H Beardmore and Co. Ltd., Coatbridge. Official No. 147740. Call sign GFJM.

Built 9-1924 for James Towing and Transport Co., Southampton. 1924 Sold to Newhaven Harbour Co. Ltd. 1926 Sold to Southern Railway Co. Ltd., still at Newhaven. 4-12-1931 Towed SS Versaille [rudder damaged] into Newhaven. 30-11-1932 Towed disabled Greek Tug Marigo Matsas into Newhaven. 13-2-1933 Towed collision damaged Russian SS Rosa Luxemburg stern first to Southampton. 20-11-1935 Towed motor barge Gertruda with engine trouble into Newhaven from off Beachy Head. 194? Managed by Watkins. 1940 Took part in Dunkirk operation, towed damaged destroyer HMS Sharpshooter to Dover. Returned to Dunkirk to attempt to tow Rouen but almost stranded by ebbing tide. 1945 Management relinquished by Watkins. 1948 Transferred to British Transport Commission, still at Newhaven. 3-11-1955 Towed collision damaged Dutch tanker Volharding from mid-channel and beached off Newhaven. 1961 Sold to Cantier Nav. Santa Maria Spa, La Spezia, renamed Terranova. 31-7-1978 Scrapped by Demolizione Decomar SpA, La Spezia.
---------------------------------------------------------

Info from www.thamestugs.co.uk


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. We have the originals of several photos covering the Richmere's 'mishap' at Newhaven Museum, and that's no doubt the source of the photo in that publication.

I'll be checking to see if we have information on the Foremost's exploits. I knew about the Dunkirk ops but not about all of the salvage/rescue work.

Andy


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Andy
If you are checking 22's exploits you may want to look at these as well;

3-12-1931
Assistance rendered to French cross channel steamer Versaille with damaged rudder. Apparently sea so rough all tugs windows broken.

24-2-1934
Assistance to SS Unbe Mende ashore at Seaford Head.

13-2-1934
Assistance to collision damaged Russian SS Rosa Luxemburg.

9-7-1938 
With Richmere assistance to SS Rouen off Newhaven.

regards
TUG


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

ALERT
Built 1898 by J G Fay, Woolston. Southampton. Twin screw tug. L116'. B20.1'. D9.8'. 175grt. 66hp 2x2cyl compound 11"x21"x21"s by builder. ON106924. Callsign TSBL

1911 Owners Newhaven Harbour Co, London Bridge Terminus, London. Manager William Morris, harbourmaster Newhaven.
----------------------

HAULER
Built 1905 at Papendrecht. Screw tug. L55'. B14.1'. D9.9'. 31grt. 35hp steam engine. ON120482.
---------------------
TIDWORTH

Built 1944 by Richard Dunston, Thorne. YN T537. L71'. B18'. D7.4'. 54grt. 220ihp 2cyl compound by John Dickinson and Son Ltd, Sunderland. ON180321.

4-10-1944 Launched. 12-1944 Completed for MoWT as TID116. 16-2-1945 Allocated for duties at Vlissingen. 1947 Sold to James Contracting & Dredging Co Ltd., London, renamed Tidworth. 1947 Sold to British Transport Commission.,Southampton. 196? Sold to Metal Recoveries Ltd, Newhaven. 1966 Sold to Liverpool Grain Storage & Transit Co Ltd.,Liverpool, renamed Castor. Converted to diesel. 1976 Sold to Bradshaw & Weston Marine Services Ltd., Weston-super-Mare, renamed Weston Cougar. 1976 Owners Conteglade & Darlington, Liverpool. 1976 Believed sold to Turkish owners, no further trace.
--------------------


----------



## coastal waters (Oct 22, 2011)

I remember Tidworth towing sections of the then new Severn bridge, she had a direct drive air start Petter operated from the footplate. There seemed to be an awful long time between ringing down and something happening!!


----------

